# Clearwater Beach area help



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm a Chesapeake Bay pier fisherman heading south to Clearwater Beach Dec 27 - Jan 3. I am willing to drive an hour or so from there for decent pier fishing, if necessary. What pier would you recommend, what fish should be active, and how best to catch them? And, I've never done much surf casting, but am willing to try if you tell me that's worth the effort there. I'm happy just sitting on the pier but I'm trying to get my teenage son interested in fishing so I really want to make the best effort to catch (any decent sized) fish. Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

big pier 60 is a close place to start. it's right in clearwater. if you don't mind the drive, the skyway would be an excellent choice.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Skyway is something you must experience.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Both the Skyway and Big Pier 60 offer excellent fishing this time of year.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks! I will defintely try both piers. Pier 60 is about one mile from my hotel! My pier habit (from the Chesapeake Bay) is to use squid, clams and frozen shrimp to bottom fish, especially at night. Will that do the trick, and if not, then what should I do? What fish should I expect to catch? Man, I'm psyched!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Here a couple of reports from the last few weeks. The first is a report I did, the second from my colleague in the newsroom. 


_*11/28/08 At Big Pier 60--The fishing comes and goes. Spanish mackerel are hitting good when it's a sunny day and the water is warmer. When it's cloudy it's silver trout, whiting, and butter fish. Sheepshead action is hot right now down around the pilings on shrimp, fiddler crabs, and barnacles. Good catch and release speckled trout up to eight pounds are being caught this week. Pretty much anything you throw will work, artificials, Love's Lures, grub tails and greenbacks, if you can get them. No reports of snook since Nov. 15th. They've pretty much moved off the beach. Water temperture on Wednesday was 64 degrees, reports Tom Leonard of Big Pier 60 Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466). Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466). pier60fishing.com*_

*12/11/08 At Big Pier 60--Whiting, silver trout and speckled trout (release only) primary catches, but water has been murky from onshore winds. Sheepshead biting when water's clear on shrimp, sand fleas, or clams.*

Doggfish--I'll get an updated report for you this week. This time of year you can't go wrong with live shrimp out there. Stay away from traditional multi hook pyramid sinker type rigs with the squid and clam deal. 

Shrimp is the way to go for most fish during the winter. Shrimp, crabs, clam/mussels, barnacles for the sheepie down close to the pilings all along the pier. Remember don't use a lot swivels and such. 

My standard rig is simple bottom finder. A 1/0 or #1 circle hook tied directly to fluoro leader (20lb, 25lb, or 30lb) depending on the fish your after with about 18 inches to 24 inches, then swivel to your main line with a small weight above the swivel or a split shot or two pinched below the swivel.

You could go line to line and that might be best for speckled trout and redfish, but you'll still catch them with the above rig. 

If you go out there ask for Tom Leonard at the bait shop and tell him you spoke with me (Michael Wilson/Mookie from The Ledger in Lakeland). Tell him your a seasoned pier angler from up north and need advice he'll help you out. He works there most days. They have a website now: http://www.pier60fishing.com/ Check out the photos from the baitshop. LOL

These reports are from my archive from last year same time. Conditions are very consistent from year to year. A lot of the action depends on water temp. 

_*12/14/07 Big Pier 60: Anglers have been catching bluefish and Spanish mackerel. Occasional schools of good size bonito, up to 10 pounds cruising the beach. Still some kingfish in the area, there is still lots of bait in the water, reports Tom Leonard of Big Pier 60 Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466). Sheepshead have moved in around the pilings, in typical winter fashion even though water temp is still warm. The sheepshead are feeding on barnacles, but not many anglers targeting them yet. Anglers are consistently catching over slot redfish on shrimp fished on the bottom. There are also still snook in the area. At night schools of hundreds of trout coming through hitting topwater. Water has been clear and hovering around the 72 degree mark Leonard said.*_

_*12/21/07 Big Pier 60: The water is really murky and choppy. An occasional Spanish mackerel being caught. Sheepshead are down around the pilings, best best is sand fleas and pieces of shrimp. Anglers are also catching silver trout and whiting. Water temperture is back up to 68 degrees, reports Tom Leonard of Big Pier 60 Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466).*_

_*12/28/07 Big Pier 60: Anglers are pulling in large Spanish mackerel, kingfish, and bluefish on Gotcha lures and live sardines. Still some bait around the pier. Sheepshead are down around the pilings all along the pier. Good numbers of whiting at night on small pieces of shrimp. Water temperture on Thursday was 68 degrees, reports Tom Leonard of Big Pier 60 Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466).*_

I hope this helps. Let me know. I might even take a drive over there and meet up with you. I need to update some photos for my site from the pier anyway.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Latest report from Clearwater Pier.

_*12/25/08

1: At Big Pier 60 in Clearwater, They’re catching small Spanish mackerel during the day. Good numbers of sheepshead on shrimp and fiddler crabs down around the pilings all along the pier. Good numbers of whiting at night on small pieces of shrimp along with silver trout and butterfish. One angler caught 75 butterfish, silver trout, and whiting this week for his annual Christmas fish fry. Water temperture on Tuesday was 71.5 degrees, reports Tom Leonard of Big Pier 60 Bait & Tackle (727-462-6466).*_


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

i'll be on the south skyway on sunday dec 28. i'm driving a black gmc yukon 4x4 with a big white cooler hanging off the bumper. if you see me stop by. i'll be where the fish are. i do a lot of moving around so i could be anywhere from the shallows to the end.


----------

